# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Hourly rates - electrical contractors

## elkangorito

The poll is private (anonymous).
You may select more than one choice.

----------


## Grumpy John

I assume that parts are on top of the hourly rate. If by service charge you mean travel time I have no problem with that as long as I'm not being charged from "base" when the tradie is coming from a job closer.

----------


## elkangorito

> I assume that parts are on top of the hourly rate. If by service charge you mean travel time I have no problem with that as long as I'm not being charged from "base" when the tradie is coming from a job closer.

  This is purely the hourly rate. 
Travel time is only 1 reason out of many for a service charge.

----------


## Gooner

Vague question. Depends on certain conditions, but predominately, the amount of time required for the job. If a sparkie comes to do around 1 hours worth of work, then I may (will) expect to be charged $100+ per hour. Fair enough too perhaps. 
However, if he comes for a 6 hour job, I wouldn't expect to have to pay him $600+ in labour alone. About $300 maybe. I.e. $50 an hour.

----------


## elkangorito

> Vague question. Depends on certain conditions, but predominately, the amount of time required for the job. If a sparkie comes to do around 1 hours worth of work, then I may (will) expect to be charged $100+ per hour. Fair enough too perhaps. 
> However, if he comes for a 6 hour job, I wouldn't expect to have to pay him $600+ in labour alone. About $300 maybe. I.e. $50 an hour.

  Sorry Goons...it doesn't work that way.
See my recent post http://www.renovateforum.com/showthr...598#post770598

----------

